# Mounting a 50" plasma TV on drywall



## loki791 (Dec 19, 2008)

What is the best way to mount a 50" plasma TV on drywall? I think it's drywall. (how can I tell?)


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 19, 2008)

Hello Loki:
I would want the anchors (screws) going into a stud, no matter what the wall cover is. You will need a stud detector.  If you can't locate studs that will allow you to center the TV like you want, you could use a couple of 1 X 4 trim boards which will hang on the studs and allow side to side adjustment.
Glenn


----------

